# 340 dollars after a 60 hour week



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

That is how much I made this past week in Miami beach. That does not include wear and Tear or taxes. This marks the last week I work for this company. I Am headed back to working as a cabbie or as a cook in a restaurant . **** you Uber for lieing to me about 90,000 a year and 20 plus per hour. When I get my financials right I will be sueing.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

And there will be 5 drivers to replace you.... uber lies, people drive.

the more drivers quit, the more they hire. Passengers always tell me how good the money is! It must be true, right?

Good luck to you cabbing or cooking, making 1/2 of the minimum wage is all the reason you need to stop driving for these b.s. artists.


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm not sure how it is everywhere but to be fair when I drove a cab in Florida December and January absolutely sucked other than on the night of NYE. I remember working a 12 hour shift at night and getting two calls once. Very often 4-5 calls in 12 hours during this time. All of us out there that night had that many runs. I guess people are just broke and so they stay home or take the bus. Another thing - where I was the last week or two of the month was always bad. Especially at night. Although during the day sometimes it would be good after the 28th or so as people got their social security checks.

I don't know if the above has something to do with it or if down there in the Miami area it is something more like way too many drivers.


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> I'm not sure how it is everywhere but to be fair when I drove a cab in Florida December and January absolutely sucked other than on the night of NYE. I remember working a 12 hour shift at night and getting two calls once. Very often 4-5 calls in 12 hours during this time. All of us out there that night had that many runs. I guess people are just broke and so they stay home or take the bus. Another thing - where I was the last week or two of the month was always bad. Especially at night. Although during the day sometimes it would be good after the 28th or so as people got their social security checks.
> 
> I don't know if the above has something to do with it or if down there in the Miami area it is something more like way too many drivers.


More than likely a combination of more drivers and the time of the year, as you all said. But the over saturation of drivers probably contributes the most to this. The Op knows better than I do if it's a prob in that area.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

it's been known that the period between Christmas and NYE is slow, so don't let this microcosm expand into the macro.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

How can they legally advertise this shit? How can they legally say that we earn $1,500/week and so on? Has it just not caught on yet?


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

It wasn't even a slow week I did 60 rides. It is the season here in Miami beach. It's warm here and people come from everywhere to enjoy it. I would hate to feel what a slow week is like


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

This has been one of the shittiest weeks.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> That is how much I made this past week in Miami beach. That does not include wear and Tear or taxes. This marks the last week I work for this company. I Am headed back to working as a cabbie or as a cook in a restaurant . **** you Uber for lieing to me about 90,000 a year and 20 plus per hour. When I get my financials right I will be sueing.


Wow! I complain and whine worse than anyone in here, but DAMN! *$340 gross for 60 hours?* You just beat my worst week. Surely you just forgot to turn your iPhone on all week and you found a wallet containing $340 in your back seat?

Seriously, I feel for you man. Of course my best week (before Uber's cut and expenses) was only about (3) times that, and it took me nearly (80) hours to get it. Also, (3) times *that* is nothing to brag about, obviously. I did that when the rates were $1.40/mile too, so even that ain't happening again.

The game s rigged.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> It wasn't even a slow week I did 60 rides. It is the season here in Miami beach. It's warm here and people come from everywhere to enjoy it. I would hate to feel what a slow week is like


You did (60) rides and grossed $340?? So, the minimum fare there is what, like $0.48? I thought surely everyone had to be doing better than me. I guess it's like - everyone, then me, then you.

If you can hold out a little longer there will probably be another rate cut. That's when you really start making the bucks. Uber said so.

I'm wanting to trade up to another vehicle, but if they don't cut my pay again, I just won't be able to afford it.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

I guess I have to play devils advocate. How much TIME did you ACTUALLY drive?

Did you spent 40 of those 60 hours just in wait?? Unfortunately, that's not REALLY considered working or calculated into your actual work week. I get it though, if you dont live in the busy places uber services, then you have to. I live 40 minutes from downtown Indianapolis, I've already come to the realization that I can't sit at home and watch TV, and get uber pings. To be fair though, you can really only calculate the actual driving time. I know it sucks, I know everyone hates uber for the shit wages, but at least make claim correctly.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

203 dollars spent on gas bro . 340 was my profit. I'm truly lucky to have been scammed by a billion dollar company. These guys must be paying politicians left and right to get this opportunity. Paying Americans like chinamen in sweatshops to do one of the most dangerous jobs. This should be a major lawsuit waiting to happen can't wait


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You did (60) rides and grossed $340?? So, the minimum fare there is what, like $0.48? I thought surely everyone had to be doing better than me. I guess it's like - everyone, then me, then you.
> 
> If you can hold out a little longer there will probably be another rate cut. That's when you really start making the bucks. Uber said so.
> 
> I'm wanting to trade up to another vehicle, but if they don't cut my pay again, I just won't be able to afford it.


$340/60 = $5.44/ride. That's more than minimums!


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> 203 dollars spent on gas bro . 340 was my profit. I'm truly lucky to have been scammed by a billion dollar company. These guys must be paying politicians left and right to get this opportunity. Paying Americans like chinamen in sweatshops to do one of the most dangerous jobs. This should be a major lawsuit waiting to happen can't wait


yeeesh...what kind of vehicle out of curiosity?


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Hyundai sonata


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> 203 dollars spent on gas bro . 340 was my profit. I'm truly lucky to have been scammed by a billion dollar company. These guys must be paying politicians left and right to get this opportunity. Paying Americans like chinamen in sweatshops to do one of the most dangerous jobs. This should be a major lawsuit waiting to happen can't wait


Goddammit, I want to like that post, but you can't say shit like "chinamen." Jesus.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> That is how much I made this past week in Miami beach. That does not include wear and Tear or taxes. This marks the last week I work for this company. I Am headed back to working as a cabbie or as a cook in a restaurant . **** you Uber for lieing to me about 90,000 a year and 20 plus per hour. When I get my financials right I will be sueing.


Sorry for the bad outcome. Most people get seduced by the numbers without taking the time to put them on paper and analyze the daily requirements to meet the goal. You grossed $340 on 60 rides = $5.66 per ride. Take the above example. To gross [email protected]$20 hr = 4500 hrs 4500 hrs/52 weeks = 86.5 hrs per week / 7 days = 12.35 hrs a day = $247 per day x 7 days = $1729 weekly gross.

So, what we see here is your weekly net working 60 hrs before fuel, food, wear/tear, car pmt, repair fund, etc is about what one 12 hr day should be worth to hit 90K @ $20/hr.

Dats da fax Jack...


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Yikes! I thought my $146.38 in 25 hours sucked!!! I'm so sorry, hope it rains where you are on NYE and the worms come out of their holes and all of them take you as their Uber ride!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> 203 dollars spent on gas bro . 340 was my profit. I'm truly lucky to have been scammed by a billion dollar company. These guys must be paying politicians left and right to get this opportunity. Paying Americans like chinamen in sweatshops to do one of the most dangerous jobs. This should be a major lawsuit waiting to happen can't wait


The major lawsuit is already happening.

Also, if the $203 for gas is all you're deducting, after Uber's cut, your profit wasn't $340. It's sounds like you're getting screwed as bad as me though, regardless. Just a bit off from the last quote I heard come from Travis' mouth - $100,000/year. He didn't mention New York drivers either. Maybe the snowball effect of hiring drivers is slowing down just a tad, just enough so it's time to ramp up the propaganda machine into overdrive.



JaxBeachDriver said:


> $340/60 = $5.44/ride. That's more than minimums!


I was assuming that some of his rides were maybe up in the stratosphere though, $7, maybe even $8 dollar Uber premium trips. Hopefully not all minimum fare rides. Some higher (hopefully), and some lower, with $5.44 being the average. Thought he said that $340 was gross too. My bad. It's pitiful anyway you look at it.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

What is the major lawsuit?


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> What is the major lawsuit?


Class Action! Against Uber for several things where do we start? everything everyone except DJTim(never complains always in every post defending Uber) is complaining about!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> I guess I have to play devils advocate. How much TIME did you ACTUALLY drive?
> 
> Did you spent 40 of those 60 hours just in wait?? Unfortunately, that's not REALLY considered working or calculated into your actual work week. I get it though, if you dont live in the busy places uber services, then you have to. I live 40 minutes from downtown Indianapolis, I've already come to the realization that I can't sit at home and watch TV, and get uber pings. To be fair though, you can really only calculate the actual driving time. I know it sucks, I know everyone hates uber for the shit wages, but at least make claim correctly.


Part of the job is waiting. The pay is calculated when there is a rider in the car, but when you're out, especially long hours, it's work. I'm almost surprised Uber doesn't try to look at it only like you suggest. Then they could turn someone's 70 hour work week into maybe 5 hours or whatever. They recognize when you're online, you're technically on the job.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> everyone except DJTim(never complains always in every post defending Uber) is complaining about!


Obviously something more going on there, other than just an average guy in a forum. There's a handful of those guys here.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> That is how much I made this past week in Miami beach. That does not include wear and Tear or taxes. This marks the last week I work for this company. I Am headed back to working as a cabbie or as a cook in a restaurant . **** you Uber for lieing to me about 90,000 a year and 20 plus per hour. When I get my financials right I will be sueing.


I knew Uber was not telling the truth. I have not seen a cab driver live like he is making $90k/year. How come the cheaper than cab make good earners. It is meant to be a joke for those taking it seriously enough to look at it beyond a part time supplemental income job.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> I guess I have to play devils advocate. How much TIME did you ACTUALLY drive?
> 
> Did you spent 40 of those 60 hours just in wait?? Unfortunately, that's not REALLY considered working or calculated into your actual work week. I get it though, if you dont live in the busy places uber services, then you have to. I live 40 minutes from downtown Indianapolis, I've already come to the realization that I can't sit at home and watch TV, and get uber pings. To be fair though, you can really only calculate the actual driving time. I know it sucks, I know everyone hates uber for the shit wages, but at least make claim correctly.


I disagree. TNC's start with the result they want and make the data fit. Reality is you punch the clock when the app gets turned on. Your time starts then. You can't listen to media louder than the ping unless you're staring at the phone. You can't be further away from the phone than the time it takes to hit the accept. Waiting on the ping is as much a part of the job as driving. Can't have one without the other. You are on the job in every sense of the word. Uber was forced to provide ins coverage when the app is on. If you're in the car and get tboned, whether standing or moving, the ins kicks in (theoretically) That validates what I just stated. The difference between driving and not is your expenses go up every mile the vehicle is in gear.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> That is how much I made this past week in Miami beach. That does not include wear and Tear or taxes. This marks the last week I work for this company. I Am headed back to working as a cabbie or as a cook in a restaurant . **** you Uber for lieing to me about 90,000 a year and 20 plus per hour. When I get my financials right I will be sueing.


Thank you for going out of your way to create an account just so you could tell us you're quitting and going back to cab driving.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 3145
> This has been one of the shittiest weeks.


Not all in this life is about money
Just remember that you help a poor innocent and defenceless drunk people to get in home safe and doesnt get in troubles or cause a horrible accident or be arrested for dui
Our good actions sooner or later going to be compensates by god


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Your wrong guy. I am filing my complaint in the complaint section of the Uber forum. Letting it be known that Uber is a scam and anybody who thinks it is 1500 a week like they are telling people may come across my ****ing post. and not waste 5500 down payment dollars on a new ****ing car which if they keep ubrering will not be able to afford unless they decide to live in their car and take showers at the local gym


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Out of curiosity I did a little maths. 203$ on gas at say $2.50 a gallon will give 81 gallons. Assuming you get 25 mpg avg, that will translate to 2,030 miles. A very high mileage even for a full time driver. I would love to hear how this compares to other full time drivers mileage.
I do 15-30 hours a week and average 350-500 miles.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I have no reason to lie . If I knew how to get these pictures of my bank statement on here and my trip log I'd do it right now. You drive 300 miles after 30 hrs of being a driver? Where do you take customers to the cornerstore near your house and back?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> I have no reason to lie . If I knew how to get these pictures of my bank statement on here and my trip log I'd do it right now. You drive 300 miles after 30 hrs of being a driver? Where do you take customers to the cornerstore near your house and back?


I am not insinuating that you are lying... Just observing some facts. I make 350-500 a week gross and spend 50$ on gas most weeks, yes 1) my car is a hybrid with 33mpg.
2) I bought an older depreciated car for less than what you paid as down payment. In 10 weeks I have covered the cost of buying the car.
3) I live in a hot zone with many short pings
4) I make wise use of my time by turning Uber and Lyft on at the same time and accepting the first ping
5) as a part time driver, I drive only the juiciest hours
6) having a depreciated car that is fully paid makes comprehensive insurance an option instead of a necessity.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Good for you . I am glad 350 to 500 dollars a week makes you happy. Sorry I don't share your excitement. Maybe you enjoy being lied to about 1500 a week promises and 25 dollars an hour facades. I'm not and I'm venting to you guys because I feel like I have just been scammed and all the hope I had going into this has been shattered. I can't help but obsess about how this company and others like it has ruined my life and robbed me of hope. Even if I miscalculated and only spent 103 in gas it is still a pittance and a fraction of what I was told was possible. I know if I feel this way there are hundreds maybe thousands in the same damn boat. People like you who accept being ****ed over in this world are used to being exploited so that the rich can get richer and you just do what you do with a coke and a smile. I wish I was the same way


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Not all in this life is about money
> Just remember that you help a poor innocent and defenceless drunk people to get in home safe and doesnt get in troubles or cause a horrible accident or be arrested for dui
> Our good actions sooner or later going to be compensates by god


I don't know about being compensated by God. I'm just hoping maybe a drunk chick lets me play with her boobs or something.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Not all in this life is about money
> Just remember that you help a poor innocent and defenceless drunk people to get in home safe and doesnt get in troubles or cause a horrible accident or be arrested for dui
> Our good actions sooner or later going to be compensates by god


yes, well in the meantime maybe you ask god to help pay this drivers bills, oh and while you're at it ask him to send someone to play with the kids, help the wife around the house, so he can continue to help poor innocent helpless drunk person home safely for chump change.....oh hell, while you're at it maybe a food hamper as well


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

And let driver j play with some drunk chicks boobs too. He's a nice enough bloke


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> And let driver j play with some drunk chicks boobs too. He's a nice enough bloke


Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

**CHORTLE**


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

**Snigger**
**Chuckle**


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> It wasn't even a slow week I did 60 rides. It is the season here in Miami beach. It's warm here and people come from everywhere to enjoy it. I would hate to feel what a slow week is like


He makes a great point. It's not how slow it is preventing him from making money. It's the rate in which he's been given to drive. 60 rides a week is a good week and to come out with what he gained ( before gas or after gas) is absurd. 60 rides I'm hoping to make 600 or more. Rates are wack.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> I guess I have to play devils advocate. How much TIME did you ACTUALLY drive?
> 
> Did you spent 40 of those 60 hours just in wait?? Unfortunately, that's not REALLY considered working or calculated into your actual work week. I get it though, if you dont live in the busy places uber services, then you have to. I live 40 minutes from downtown Indianapolis, I've already come to the realization that I can't sit at home and watch TV, and get uber pings. To be fair though, you can really only calculate the actual driving time. I know it sucks, I know everyone hates uber for the shit wages, but at least make claim correctly.


Hi Bro' just was wondering about your post about working vs. waiting time.
I do not know if you're actually someone that started driving with Uber or has former Taxi/Limo experience.
To avoid confusion with new drivers working time would be considered from the moment you sit in your car waiting for passengers,
even if you drive 40miles to reach your busy areas. The commute is already "work time"

I would make only a difference and not count my "on call" or standby time, considered if you are camping at home.
It's still time that could be considered work time because you should be ready for immediate roll out after you receive a ping.
You can't really do personal stuff like cooking a nice dinner or starting something "big" because you need to be ready if the ping comes.
I personally don't do it I rather sit in the car ready to roll.

In the Taxi / Limo business 12 hour shifts are standard so I believe those writing about 70-80 hr/weeks.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Hi Bro' just was wondering about your post about working vs. waiting time.
> I do not know if you're actually someone that started driving with Uber or has former Taxi/Limo experience.
> To avoid confusion with new drivers working time would be considered from the moment you sit in your car waiting for passengers,
> even if you drive 40miles to reach your busy areas. The commute is already "work time"
> ...


That's where we kind of differ in opinion.

So, I do funeral escorts on the weekend. Some of the guys like to whine that with the drive to the shop, and waiting for the service can take up to nearly 2 hours, not to mention the actual escort. I'm sort of in that same boat. I live 45 minutes away, and our funerals are generally about an hour to an hour and a half long. Well, technically, you arent WORKING during that period. You're sitting on your ass waiting [admittedly not being able to do anything that you want to do personally]. The flat rate we get paid, $45 is the payment for the actual WORK, the 30-60 minutes of actual escorting on the road. Prior to that, it was semi controlled free time. So, if you are the guys I mention prior, they see it as ~10 bucks an hour. But if you actually consider in the WORKING time, it was 30-60 minutes, hell sometimes less and you get your $45.

I understand you're in the car, ready to go......but you're not actually doing anything. If you had an office job, would sitting idle actually be considered working?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Good for you . I am glad 350 to 500 dollars a week makes you happy. Sorry I don't share your excitement. Maybe you enjoy being lied to about 1500 a week promises and 25 dollars an hour facades. I'm not and I'm venting to you guys because I feel like I have just been scammed and all the hope I had going into this has been shattered. I can't help but obsess about how this company and others like it has ruined my life and robbed me of hope. Even if I miscalculated and only spent 103 in gas it is still a pittance and a fraction of what I was told was possible. I know if I feel this way there are hundreds maybe thousands in the same damn boat. People like you who accept being ****ed over in this world are used to being exploited so that the rich can get richer and you just do what you do with a coke and a smile. I wish I was the same way


Again you misinterpret my mentioning a FACT that I make 350-500$ for a 15-25 hour work week (I average 15-18$/hour gross pay most weeks, FACT)
You interpreted these to mean that I enjoy ubers exploitative and downright deceptive way it treats drivers. Maybe you need to read my posts in other threads.
There are many posts citing several examples of the way Uber deceives drivers. Good luck with your story. I wish all new drivers would read this forum before getting on the band wagon like I did.
I made a good effort to make lemonade out of the Uber lemon and my story might help out someone just like all the other stories in this forum.
I hate Uber as much or even more than the next dude in this forum but I put in the effort to make the best out of a bad situation.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> That's where we kind of differ in opinion.
> 
> So, I do funeral escorts on the weekend. Some of the guys like to whine that with the drive to the shop, and waiting for the service can take up to nearly 2 hours, not to mention the actual escort. I'm sort of in that same boat. I live 45 minutes away, and our funerals are generally about an hour to an hour and a half long. Well, technically, you arent WORKING during that period. You're sitting on your ass waiting [admittedly not being able to do anything that you want to do personally]. The flat rate we get paid, $45 is the payment for the actual WORK, the 30-60 minutes of actual escorting on the road. Prior to that, it was semi controlled free time. So, if you are the guys I mention prior, they see it as ~10 bucks an hour. But if you actually consider in the WORKING time, it was 30-60 minutes, hell sometimes less and you get your $45.
> 
> I understand you're in the car, ready to go......but you're not actually doing anything. If you had an office job, would sitting idle actually be considered working?


First, Office worker sitting idle implies the hiring party has not provided the hiree with the tools to accomplish a specific task. If it is a deliberate act of work avoidance, that is an entirely different matter.
Second, Commuting expenses are deductible because they're considered work related. That is different from saying that commute time should be paid time...
On call = waiting = ready to work. ER docs "sit and wait", until the 1st patient is admitted, often doing literally nothing job related in many cases, yet on call.
Fire fighters can wait for days until the bell rings. Cops sit in their cruisers waiting for the radio to crackle, if they're lucky it doesn't. Food servers wait for customers, factory workers wait on the line to start up after a delay. Construction workers wait on materials or equipment, You think that is any different than waiting on a ping or waiting on a funeral to start? You have put yourself in the required space to execute your task. Without that preamble, working would not be possible. The courts have ruled time and time again being onsite and available is same as working. Whether anything is getting done that benefits the hiring party is up to the hiring party to ensure the system enables productivity and the oversight to manage the system. If a hiree fails to deliver the agreed upon production, then the hiring party has the option to terminate the employment. The hiree also has the right to appeal. To be clear, when the hiring party has a specific agreement defining the scope of services required, it is the hiree responsibility to determine if the scope of agreement is in his/her best interest. However, violations of employment/labor law by the hiring party are not voided by any contract language or hiree ignorance.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> That is how much I made this past week in Miami beach. That does not include wear and Tear or taxes. This marks the last week I work for this company. I Am headed back to working as a cabbie or as a cook in a restaurant . **** you Uber for lieing to me about 90,000 a year and 20 plus per hour. When I get my financials right I will be sueing.


You actually bought into this?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

UberDC said:


> You actually bought into this?


May be he also bought into those spam emails about penny stocks? I mean how do you manage to loose $100k in the stock market when the market is doing so well and breaking records?!?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

dboogie, read your post with interest because way back in the early sixties I worked as a funeral escort while attending a community college part time. The boss owned five BMW motorcycles (R60 model, I think.) I got paid $7.50 per ride, but most were local in Santa Ana. It was a fun job at the time.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

yubenbeing said:


> First, Office worker sitting idle implies the hiring party has not provided the hiree with the tools to accomplish a specific task. If it is a deliberate act of work avoidance, that is an entirely different matter.
> Second, Commuting expenses are deductible because they're considered work related. That is different from saying that commute time should be paid time...
> On call = waiting = ready to work. ER docs "sit and wait", until the 1st patient is admitted, often doing literally nothing job related in many cases, yet on call.
> Fire fighters can wait for days until the bell rings. Cops sit in their cruisers waiting for the radio to crackle, if they're lucky it doesn't. Food servers wait for customers, factory workers wait on the line to start up after a delay. Construction workers wait on materials or equipment, You think that is any different than waiting on a ping or waiting on a funeral to start? You have put yourself in the required space to execute your task. Without that preamble, working would not be possible. The courts have ruled time and time again being onsite and available is same as working. Whether anything is getting done that benefits the hiring party is up to the hiring party to ensure the system enables productivity and the oversight to manage the system. If a hiree fails to deliver the agreed upon production, then the hiring party has the option to terminate the employment. The hiree also has the right to appeal. To be clear, when the hiring party has a specific agreement defining the scope of services required, it is the hiree responsibility to determine if the scope of agreement is in his/her best interest. However, violations of employment/labor law by the hiring party are not voided by any contract language or hiree ignorance.


You make some fair points.

However, if you are working a W-2 based job, commuting back and forth to said job is not deductible (I dont believe). If you are working as an IC/10-99 then you can deduct trips to the office or whatever, and/or a portion of your home if you work out of there. As far as a full time job goes, commuting is just part of the job.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> dboogie, read your post with interest because way back in the early sixties I worked as a funeral escort while attending a community college part time. The boss owned five BMW motorcycles (R60 model, I think.) I got paid $7.50 per ride, but most were local in Santa Ana. It was a fun job at the time.


Been doing it since 2007. Gotten into 3 wrecks, and a few other spills over time. Thankfully enough though, since 2011, when I started with the company I'm at now, I've had no further crashes. yay.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Had one spill which ended my P/T escort job, (my choice as classes were starting) and later caused me to fail my pre-induction draft physical. Still paying for it with a bum knee.  Haven't been on a bike since.  Do you furnish the bike?

Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 3145
> This has been one of the shittiest weeks.


$282....then there is the gas!! That is unfortunate.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Had one spill which ended my P/T escort job, (my choice as classes were starting) and later caused me to fail my pre-induction draft physical. Still paying for it with a bum knee.  Haven't been on a bike since.  Do you furnish the bike?
> 
> Sorry for going off topic.


Nope, my company has 9 goldwings, a shadow, an st1300, and valkyrie.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> He makes a great point. It's not how slow it is preventing him from making money. It's the rate in which he's been given to drive. 60 rides a week is a good week and to come out with what he gained ( before gas or after gas) is absurd. 60 rides I'm hoping to make 600 or more. Rates are wack.


I had (81) rides I believe the week before last, and after Uber and the expenses, my take wasn't quite on par for $100,000/year, Travis' latest claim. Of course if I kept doing this I'd probably be eligible for food-stamps, so that's a plus.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I had (81) rides I believe the week before last, and after Uber and the expenses, my take wasn't quite on par for $100,000/year, Travis' latest claim. Of course if I kept doing this I'd probably be eligible for food-stamps, so that's a plus.


Made $114.46 after uber fees today. $12 in tips. 156 total miles driven. If every day was like today, I could continue to do this. Logged on around 2:30ish. It's 11pm now. Definitely not what's advertised, but doable.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> I understand you're in the car, ready to go......but you're not actually doing anything. If you had an office job, would sitting idle actually be considered working?


Nope, but you'd still be getting paid your hourly rate. I don't know if there is an absolute correct way to look at it, but if I'm sitting somewhere, online, and waiting for a request, I'm working FOR Uber, that's the way I see it, period. I worked out of my house for a company based in another city many years ago. I would sometimes go several days without a call, not even talking to anyone on the phone. I had to be ready to go do actual work though when the call would come in. They never tried to say, well, you didn't 'work' for this (3) day period, so we're not gonna pay you for that time. I was 'working' from 8:30am - 5pm everyday. Actually, I did an expense report weekly, and most all the work I did was on contract, so the less they had to call me the more money they made.

I think nearly every driver agrees something has to be done to allow the drivers to make more money. It's not that we (many of us) don't get enough rides, it's that the fares are too low, everyone knows that. Obviously, their idea of fares is - the cheaper the better, and whatever Lyft does, we'll do it too. If they're set on dirt-cheap fares, and they are, they should offer a flat amount for those that want to do this full-time, if not for everyone that puts in maybe a minimum number of hours per day. Even $20 for every (8) hours you were logged in over a (24) period would help offset some gas expense. We all know that won't happen, and flies in the face of the way things have always been in the TAXI INDUSTRY (and everything Uber), but sometimes things need to change. These are our vehicles, we get ALL THE EXPENSE. Cab drivers pay huge leases, but if a transmission goes, they get another cab to use to go make money. We get an email from Uber telling us demand is high! Go buy another car to run into the ground so we can make a bunch of money off of you.

I know servers that make killer money, nearly all in tips, but they get a small hourly wage too. Their major expense, a couple of push-up bras.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Made $114.46 after uber fees today. $12 in tips. 156 total miles driven. If every day was like today, I could continue to do this. Logged on around 2:30ish. It's 11pm now. Definitely not what's advertised, but doable.


I'm glad for you man. I have had my share of decent days, but overall - IT SUCKS!  The other day I was looking at what tips I've received, and, although a joke compared to what I made in the cab, it's been enough to make a small difference. Shoot, if I could average $12/day, (6) days/week, that would be better than I'm doing. $3,600 if you did (300) days/year, and I would have, easily. It would still be a very low paying job though. Sometimes I'll go (2) or (3) days without a single tip. The other night I got a single $1 tip. It did kinda make me chuckle, chortle, and/or snigger though.

Thanks Again Uber!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I'm glad for you man. I have had my share of decent days, but overall - IT SUCKS!  The other day I was looking at what tips I've received, and, although a joke compared to what I made in the cab, it's been enough to make a small difference. Shoot, if I could average $12/day, (6) days/week, that would be better than I'm doing. $3,600 if you did (300) days/year, and I would have, easily. It would still be a very low paying job though. Sometimes I'll go (2) or (3) days without a single tip. The other night I got a single $1 tip. It did kinda make me chuckle, chortle, and/or snigger though.
> 
> Thanks Again Uber!


I've gone more than a week without a single tip! Must've been PMSing that week. Lol


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Must've been PMSing that week. Lol


Ooops, I called you 'man' in my previous post. I'm now thinking that might not be the case.


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Made $114.46 after uber fees today. $12 in tips. 156 total miles driven. If every day was like today, I could continue to do this. Logged on around 2:30ish. It's 11pm now. Definitely not what's advertised, but doable.


Yeah, I had a few days like that. If that were consistent, I'd be a lot happier.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Ooops, I called you 'man' in my previous post. I'm now thinking that might not be the case.


You mean men don't pms?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You mean men don't pms?


Actually, we're in there somewhere too. I guess that's why they call it pre*MEN*strual syndrome. I guess we all have our moments, but Uber is making me PMS too damn much now.  They need to give us some money so we can go from PMS to PBS (Permanent Blissful State).


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> May be he also bought into those spam emails about penny stocks? I mean how do you manage to loose $100k in the stock market when the market is doing so well and breaking records?!?


Hey did you make your $1000.00 last night ?


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

i got back in my cab. Best decision I have made in a while


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> I guess I have to play devils advocate. How much TIME did you ACTUALLY drive?
> 
> Did you spent 40 of those 60 hours just in wait?? Unfortunately, that's not REALLY considered working or calculated into your actual work week. I get it though, if you dont live in the busy places uber services, then you have to. I live 40 minutes from downtown Indianapolis, I've already come to the realization that I can't sit at home and watch TV, and get uber pings. To be fair though, you can really only calculate the actual driving time. I know it sucks, I know everyone hates uber for the shit wages, but at least make claim correctly.


Actually, you *should* be calculating your "on call" time as well. If you were driving as an employee, that wait time generally requires compensation, so to fully assess your earnings, or loss, you most certainly should factor that time.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow!! $340 - That is only lunch money!


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Actually, you *should* be calculating your "on call" time as well. If you were driving as an employee, that wait time generally requires compensation, so to fully assess your earnings, or loss, you most certainly should factor that time.


Hmm, good point.


----------

